# where is this wonderful rut?



## smokedogg_15 (Nov 13, 2006)

where is this wonderful rut i have not seen any deer since nov 1 and im hunting different land for november this sucks woods dead where ever i go


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thats a good question. I went out both Saturday and Sunday in hopes of bagging a nice buck. Saturday, I saw a 4 point and a 6 point, both of which were by themselves. Out of 5 guys this morning, we only saw a combine total of 4 deer. My cousin shot a small 8 point, who was also by himself. My buddy missed a nice 8 who was trailing a yearling and my other buddy saw another 8 who was just out of bow range.

When we left our property this morning, we saw 2 nice bucks with Does out in the fields. This was at noon. My buddy and I figured the deer were probably beginning to move after a weekend of terrible weather. We went back out this evening and got skunked.

I have been out hunting quite a bit these last 2 weeks and am now exhausted. I think that is it for me at least until Thanksgiving. I really have no desire to go out this weekend, especially with the youth season going on.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

We saw nothing Sunday, no does no buck, nothing, It's getting tuff, we need a cold streak to get the deer up and moving.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I spent the day in Athens yesterday and saw bunches of bucks chasing does from 10-2.

I do have an area where I can see forever across these fields so my sightings will be much, much higher than if I were sitting in the woods with limited vision, but they were running hard yesterday.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was out just for a couple of hours Saturday morning and saw nothing. Saturday evening we saw 11 does but nothing around checking them out. I went out again Sunday evening and only saw one doe and one buck. So things were slow for us to. But I know I didn't put a lot of time in the stand on any given hunt so I figure that may be part of it.

Sunday morning my wife and two younger boys looked out our window to see a really nice buck chasing a doe in the field just south of our house. Go figure. To pour salt in the wound they said it headed in to the field right toward the large oak tree that we have a stand in. My oldest boy who is doing the hunting right now did not want to hunt that stand the night before because he said he never sees anything there. I think that changed his view a little. Of course he has not been listening to me when I try to talk him in to us hunting up there.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I hunted hard this weekend in Clermont County (near Cincinnati). We were in the stand between 615 and 1130 then again from 230-dark each day. We saw a total of 4 deer all weekend between my buddy and I. Last weekend guys hunting the same property were seeing 5-6 deer each in a given hunt. 

Talk about depressing, we were geared up for a hot rut weekend and nothing happened.

I can't figure out what happened to them unless the rut started earlier than anyone predicted and they are holed up and breeding.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't see much this weekend either...I think mosta the big bucks are paired up with receptive does and not moving...Been seeing little bucks roaming the woods looking for company.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I too was ready for a hot weekend of the RUT ??? Was out Weds to Sat morning 5am to 10:30 and then agian from 2:15 to dark:30 Four different stands. Did not see a deer until Sat. Morning and that was just two small bucks together . Our group also saw numbers of deer the weekend before .


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

A week ago it was smoking hot here. Sat and sunday we saw does with out bucks. We also saw some bucks wandering about, they were small bucks though.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Carpn said:


> I didn't see much this weekend either...I think mosta the big bucks are paired up with receptive does and not moving...Been seeing little bucks roaming the woods looking for company.


I was wondering if that may be the case as well. The worst thing about that is I totally missed out on the frenzy period. Oh well, I guess I have to work to afford my toys and hobbies.

There should be steady activity from here on out I would think, especially once the intital heavy number of does get bred.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Nov 20 will be the peak of the rut, I seen alot of deer moving at night this year, is this because of the weather.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian.Smith said:


> Nov 20 will be the peak of the rut, I seen alot of deer moving at night this year, is this because of the weather.


Moon phase. While they do move at night quite often anyway they will move even more during the brighter moon phase periods. Additionally, we will be able to see them more at night then as well. I think the next few weeks will be a steady activity with occasional doe chases but the activity should be all day long.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw lots of chasing all through last week.
I have seen a HUGE mainframe 10 pt with double drop tines 3 times in the last couple weeks.
I grunted the rascal in at 25-30 yards last week,and wouldnt you know it...he stayed thick...no shot  
I kinda wished I never saw this Deer for the first time a few weeks ago....I passed on about 7 shooter Bucks last week.  

This weekend the rut intensity slowed somewhat.
I too think that the big bucks are holed up with their Doe mates.
They usually only hang together for about 36 hours or so,and then the big boys will be out cruising again!
This week and upcoming weekend should be good!


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hunted yesterday from 1pm till dark....5 of us in the area we hunt...seen 6 shooter bucks with 2 being said to go over 140"....everyone who seen bucks saw them around the same time(around 2-3) and never seen another...I myself saw two huge bucks that followed the same ridge about 60yards from my stand...friend shot at one from 30 and missed..they others who saw were out of range also...best day for us by far...none were chasing does though...all were on the move looking I guess...no one saw a single doe..be out agian tomorrow hopefully


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I usually see most of the bigger boys from 1100-200.Thats is just my opinon.After shooting my buck this year between that time my father believes me now.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

halfrack said:


> I usually see most of the bigger boys from 1100-200.Thats is just my opinon.After shooting my buck this year between that time my father believes me now.



I agree. I don't know how many times that I have left my stand at noon only to see bucks on my way out, or along the road when I was driving home.

I really have never seen that much rutting activity at first or last light over the years. The last few years I haven't even bothered trying to get to my stand before daylight.

My theory is that the bucks run around all night during rutting season and bed down at daybreak because they are exhausted. After a few hours rest they can't stand it anymore and are up and chasing again.


I haven't been out at all this year because of family and work issues...it's killing me.


----------

